# Help needed from female expat working professionals!



## nbarber

Dear All, 
I am currently working on my master's dissertation and I am looking for female participants for a 15-20 minute survey. The subject matter of my dissertation is 'the barriers to women's participation in international assignments'. 

If you are a female that has moved abroad for work please take the time to take my survey! The survey is based on your experience and is not a test in any shape or form. 

Your help is greatly appreciated! Additionally, if you know of anyone that qualifies to take the survey please pass the link on  

Copy and paste this link to access the survey on my University's website: 

https://kclbs.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_5sB7QwHKhFRSGIB

Thank you!!


----------

